# Tuna fish sandwiches



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

So here is another thing that sounded interesting. Homemade tuna fish sandwiches.  And I just _happened _to have a few tuna steaks in the freezer. So here we go.








12 ounces of tuna. Thawed. And drizzled with olive oil and pepper. Let set for 20 minutes.







Grilled until done. Around 150 IT







After it was cooled. I shredded it. And added salt and pepper. Then sprinkled with lemon juice. Then tasted....and tasted......and tasted. This is fantastic! 
I figured one of the steaks ended up in my belly.







Then mixed with Miracle Whip, minced pickle, and a touch of pickle juice. Tomorrow I'll build the sandwiches.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 19, 2019)

Already looks very nice! I'll wait till tomorrow to see  final "the performance"....


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Already looks very nice! I'll wait till tomorrow to see  final "the performance"....



Thanks! I'll try to remember pictures. These are for work tomorrow.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 19, 2019)

look'in good Steve, the only tuna I ever had was named Charlie I think


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> look'in good Steve, the only tuna I ever had was named Charlie I think



Yup, same here until today. This tastes a bit different from canned. Fresh and has a courser texture.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2019)

I bet thats going to be real good. I love tuna salad sandwiches but I also have only made them from canned.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2019)

I love tuna!! That looks good. I love it crusted in sesame oil and seed grilled medium rare along with a homemade soy sesame aioli too.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm envious Steve!  Only the canned stuff around these parts.


----------



## R Blum (Dec 19, 2019)

Never thought about doing Tuna Salad this way. Always been a can guy.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 19, 2019)

My Texan wife and I were having a discussion yesterday or the day before about tuna. Someone on a show we were watching was talking about tuna casseroles and sandwiches. I like tuna in sushi and sashimi (she won't touch uncooked fish), but that's about it. We haven't had a can of tuna, or any tuna, in this house in decades. Lots of chicken though, just not the kind that swims. 

BTW, I lived on cans of tuna my last year at university. Cheap protein.


----------



## S-met (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks good, pass me one of those and some crinkle-cut kettle chips. I usually use albacore instead of ahi for sammies. I  have a hard time cooking ahi any more than a sear. I seem to have that issue with lots of meats, lol.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

S-met said:


> Looks good, pass me one of those and some crinkle-cut kettle chips. I usually use albacore instead of ahi for sammies. I  have a hard time cooking ahi any more than a sear. I seem to have that issue with lots of meats, lol.



Thanks! I've been saving that Ahi for something else. But I got the bug to give this a try. I'm thinking about getting some Albacore for this or another idea floating around in my head.


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yup, same here until today. This tastes a bit different from canned. Fresh and has a courser texture.


It's WAY better than canned tuna, when we get fresh albacore or yellow fin I love the sandwiches.
Last night a friend brought me a few fresh bluefin steaks man they were the best tuna I have ever ate, and I grew up on fresh tuna. I just crusted them in S&P with sesame seeds and quick seared them in evoo. Damn they were good, they didn't have one bit of a fishy taste to them at all, they taste very meaty. 

Even home canned Albacore taste way better than the stuff we ate as kids from the store. I didn't get into them this year and I only have 2 cans left.....bummer.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

Steve at least one of them steaks would have to disappear looking like this.





Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

When I get canned tuna I get


tropics said:


> Steve at least one of them steaks would have to disappear looking like this.
> View attachment 424539
> 
> Richie



That was my original plan. I just got to thinking about those sammies!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2019)

I love fresh tuna, but you have to make it rare, seared on the outside & red in the middle.
Good stuff!!!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 20, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> love fresh tuna, but you have to make it rare, seared on the outside & red in the middle.
> Good stuff!!!


Ditto on what Al said. Years ago, when I didn't know how to cook tuna, I just fried tuna stakes to "well done". Tuna was extremely dry, absolutely tasteless and I ended up throwing  it away... Never happened again...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I love fresh tuna, but you have to make it rare, seared on the outside & red in the middle.
> Good stuff!!!
> Al



I love it like that, Al, but I haven't had it that way, since Bear Jr got rid of his infra-red grill.
I don't have anything that gets hot enough to do that, and the whole thing gets cooked, by the time I get the outside seared. Can't get the awesome Rare inside with charred outside!

Bear




Steve H said:


> So here is another thing that sounded interesting. Homemade tuna fish sandwiches.  And I just _happened _to have a few tuna steaks in the freezer. So here we go.
> 
> 12 ounces of tuna. Thawed. And drizzled with olive oil and pepper. Let set for 20 minutes.
> Grilled until done. Around 150 IT
> ...




Looks Awesome, Steve!!
I know I'd love that---It even has my Miracle Whip in it.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2019)

I always see tuna steaks at the fish counter, but I've always been hesitant to buy it. I love tuna fish and will have to give this a go. Thanks!!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I love it like that, Al, but I haven't had it that way, since Bear Jr got rid of his infra-red grill.
> I don't have anything that gets hot enough to do that, and the whole thing gets cooked, by the time I get the outside seared. Can't get the awesome Rare inside with charred outside!
> 
> Bear
> ...



Thanks Bear! It was very good. Didn't take pictures of the sandwiches. I'm sure the folks at work would wonder what in the heck I'm doing!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I always see tuna steaks at the fish counter, but I've always been hesitant to buy it. I love tuna fish and will have to give this a go. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



You're welcome Chris. It is far away better then canned. The flavor is awesome.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 20, 2019)

I can smell em from here. I love TF sandwiches . Been eating them since I was a kid. You are missing a diced up boiled egg and sweet pickle relish. SOUTHERN STYLE.


----------



## S-met (Dec 20, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> love it like that, Al, but I haven't had it that way, since Bear Jr got rid of his infra-red grill.
> I don't have anything that gets hot enough to do that, and the whole thing gets cooked, by the time I get the outside seared. Can't get the awesome Rare inside with charred outside!


Cast iron skillet does wonders, though I've done it with my steel pans just as perfectly.


----------

